# Keeping my hamster cool



## Lc9852 (Jul 20, 2021)

Recently took on a Syrian hamster from a family member and it’s so unbearably hot in my flat at the moment, is there any safe ways of keeping him cool and making sure he doesn’t get too hot?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Tarrcotta pot is a good thing, or a piece of tile.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Agree with the above. Also making sure the cage is out of direct sunlight. Closing windows and curtains when the sun hits that room will all help keep them cool.


----------



## Lc9852 (Jul 20, 2021)

ForestWomble said:


> Tarrcotta pot is a good thing, or a piece of tile.


Thank you


----------



## Lc9852 (Jul 20, 2021)

Engel98 said:


> Agree with the above. Also making sure the cage is out of direct sunlight. Closing windows and curtains when the sun hits that room will all help keep them cool.


Thank you


----------

